# U12 Bluebird



## MODCAR (Jul 24, 2005)

I am wanting to upgrade from a U12 1989 Bluebird to a U13 SSS Bluebird engine.

Are there mountings i have to modify?


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

If you are talking about the SR20DET from a U13, it will bolt into a U12 chassis but you will need the complete SSS ATESSA AWD driveline from another U12 or the FWD trans and axles from a FWD Japanese SR20DE U13 as well as other bits to complete it. I am not sure what your NZ U12 has for an engine but you may be able to modify the existing crossmember to mount the SR as the AWD transmission had different supports (and no lower crossmember) than the FWD models.
If you are talking about another U13 engine like the KA24DE which was in the AUS U13 Bluebird SSS then yes that will go in as well, since our U12 Stanza came with the SOHC KA24E.

Troy


----------



## MOOSEcannoN (Feb 3, 2010)

*AWD U13 SR20 into AWD U12 ?*

I have an all wheel drive SSS SR20DE U12 89 blurbird with a dead engine.
I've managed to find an SR20DE from an AWD U13, will this bolt straight in?


----------

